# Crew List - Irene Greenwood



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Can anyone view the crew list for the Irene Greenwood?
Looking for the Radio Operator JCO'Brien


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi DB, if you check out the Ameres website for ex Belfast radio students it seems someone has been able to trace him, (or at least his family), via the Western Australia phone book.

best regards.


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Bluemoon
Can you send me the link as cant seem to get past the first page of the site.

Cheers


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

DublinMack, their Yahoo group is restricted....you have to apply for membership. Have you seen this thread?
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/archive/index.php?t-24106.html

Brian


----------

